# bumili



## Inglip

Are these correct?

_Bumili ng kaibigan ko ng T-shirt ito para sa akin._
This t-shirt was bought by my friend for me.

_Bumili ako ang bago aklat._
I bought a new book.

_Gusto kong bumili ng bahay._
I want to buy a house.

_Bibili siya ang kotse para sa kanya._
She is buying a car for him.

Thanks


----------



## LunarLander

_Itong t-shirt ay binili ng aking kaibigan para sa akin._
This t-shirt was bought by my friend for me.

_Bumili ako ang bago aklat. _
I bought a new book.

_Gusto kong bumili ng bahay. _
I want to buy a house.

_Bumibili siya ng kotse para sa kanya. _
She is buying a car for him.


----------



## LunarLander

ops.



> _Bumili ako ang bago aklat.
> _I bought a new book.


 
Bumili ako ng bagong aklat.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks.


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> _1. Bumili ng kaibigan ko ng T-shirt ito para sa akin._
> This t-shirt was bought by my friend for me.
> 
> _2. Bumili ako ang bago aklat._
> I bought a new book.
> 
> _3. Gusto kong bumili ng bahay._
> I want to buy a house.
> 
> _4. Bibili siya ang kotse para sa kanya._
> She is buying a car for him.


 


1. Ang T-shirt na 'yan ay binili ng kaibigan ko para sa'kin.
2. Bumili ako ng bagong aklat (libro).
3. Tama   
4. Bibili siya ng kotse para sa kanya. (but it's better if you put the person's name,...Bibili siya ng kotse para kay (name). But if that is what is really written, then go for the 1st option.)


----------



## LunarLander

1. Ang T-shirt na 'yan ay binili ng kaibigan ko para sa'kin. = That T-shirt was bought by my friend for me.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks so much. A friend of mine bought me a Filipino T-shirt, and since so many filipino live here, I always get asked about why an English person is wearing it. Now I can answer correctly ha ha. 

I also like shopping, so I can now tell about how I bought things.

Thanks.


----------



## 082486

that's great...


----------

